# 3.0 tomorrow excited i am



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

cant wait for this its all about mms so i can send pics of my son to the missus.

and who here is getting a 3gs


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

can't see the point in getting the 3gs, as my 3g does all of the things I want it to do. I am also not going to pay to get out of my contract.
But I am looking forward to 3.0 it will almost make the phone almost perfect. 
Does anyone know what time it will be released.


----------



## Pats300zx (Aug 4, 2006)

I can't wait either. I am ordering on 6/24 which is when my Tmobile contract expires.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

wonder when it will be jailbroken ?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't wait for it. I hope they release it early in the day and not like 4pm.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Has anyone any idea what time it will be released?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

lol when i read the thread title i didn't twig and though you were getting a new car with a 3.0 litre engine.


----------



## Deezer-D (Nov 7, 2008)

182_blue said:


> wonder when it will be jailbroken ?


Fairly soon I would think 

http://www.modmyi.com/forums/iphone-news/630181-hello-yellowsn0w-3-0-how-you-doing.html


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

WHAT IS THIS THREAD ABOUT??????

PS SORRY FOR BEING DULL,

Richard:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

fethead said:


> WHAT IS THIS THREAD ABOUT??????
> 
> PS SORRY FOR BEING DULL,
> 
> Richard:thumb:


iphone software update. version 3.0


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

This will please my wife as she is always moaning she has to download each MMS and enter a code!

Have to say Apple dropped a ball with this one as its a basic phone function of like 5 years ago!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

geeks


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Apple Sluts


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Judas said:


> geeks





S-X-I said:


> Apple Sluts


Jealousy is a cruel mistress.
:lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> This will please my wife as she is always moaning she has to download each MMS and enter a code!
> 
> Have to say Apple dropped a ball with this one as its a basic phone function of like 5 years ago!


Not in the US though!


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

leviathan_uk said:


> cant wait for this its all about mms so i can send pics of my son to the missus.
> 
> and who here is getting a 3gs


Me I pick up a 32gig on friday, reserved it on sunday


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

It's all about the copy and paste.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Really dont see the point in the 3Gs my self.


----------



## riddlesstephen (Sep 20, 2008)

the 3gs will be my first iphone on friday  vodafone contract just ended and will be selling my 32gb touch for my 32gb iphone  cant wait.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Get my 3GS 32gb on Friday should be a nice upgrade from my Samsung Soul 

Oh and bye bye T-Mobile :wave:


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

if tou have the 3G, no point upgrading IMO. if you need a new phone the 3Gs is the opbious choice. the benifits are not that great for me to change to the 3Gs from my 3G


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am waiting till feb 2010 when my contract is up to get the 3gs no point as already said paying to get out of a contract.

Looking forward to the TOMTOM software being launched too later this summer will really be great. The Garmin will be relegated to the bike only then!!


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

I installed the 3.0 Gold master a few days ago and it is pretty sweet, the cut, copy & paste is so intuitive and the spotlight search is great feature and O2 kindly activated picture messaging after a few texts.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Brazo said:


> This will please my wife as she is always moaning she has to download each MMS and enter a code!
> 
> Have to say Apple dropped a ball with this one as its a basic phone function of like 5 years ago!


There is (was) an MMS app for it so you could just pull them from the o2.co.uk website automatically.



Grizzle said:


> Has anyone any idea what time it will be released?


normally early afternoon in the UK (time zone difference of about 8 hours from the east coast of the USA)

I've been running 3.0 for a while now and i really rate it, interested in getting the tethering working now i've got a macbook!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I've got the 3.0 Final Version not a Beta.. the one that will be released tommorow installed now.

I am VERY happy because my Motorola S9 Wireless headphones now work sweet over A2DP


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

leviathan_uk said:


> and who here is getting a 3gs


Me  The waiting is killing me.


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr now i am up very excited i plug my phone into the latest itunes and boom nothing your phone is up to date


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

oh and unlocking it is already happening
http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/16/iphone-3g-running-os-3-0-unlocked-ultrasn0w-release-coming-frid/


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Midlands Detailing said:


> There is (was) an MMS app for it so you could just pull them from the o2.co.uk website automatically.
> 
> normally early afternoon in the UK (*time zone difference of about 8 hours from the east coast of the USA*)
> 
> I've been running 3.0 for a while now and i really rate it, interested in getting the tethering working now i've got a macbook!


Sorry to scrutinise, but its actually a 5 hour time difference between the UK and the East coast of USA. There is an 8 hour difference between the UK and the West coast of USA though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

How much is the 3gs 32g going to be without contract, i have an 02 contract so thinking of selling my 32g touch and getting one


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

jay08 said:


> How much is the 3gs 32g going to be without contract, i have an 02 contract so thinking of selling my 32g touch and getting one


£538.30 - http://shop.o2.co.uk/update/paygo.html


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

isherdholi said:


> Sorry to scrutinise, but its actually a 5 hour time difference between the UK and the East coast of USA. There is an 8 hour difference between the UK and the West coast of USA though.


east/west.

meh.


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Any sign of 3.0 in the UK yet? Still waiting


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

technics100 said:


> Any sign of 3.0 in the UK yet? Still waiting


It's being released at 6pm apparently - http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/17/stop-hitting-f5-iphone-os-3-0-release-still-hours-away/


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

well at least I will be at home by that time..


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

charlie53 said:


> It's being released at 6pm apparently - http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/17/stop-hitting-f5-iphone-os-3-0-release-still-hours-away/


Further down the page the amount of sad ***** is unreal!!


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I got the original first gen iPhone on first day of launch back in Nov 2007, the best gadget I've ever bought. Then some six months later Apple launched the 3g version, I opted not to upgrade, hoping the third gen the now "3gs" would be a more radical design, a totally new, slimmer, all anodised cased, oled screen beauty, that would have me standing outside the shop, waiting like an excited child.

So when Apple launced the 3gs @WWDC last Mon, how gutted was I!!!!!!!!!!! not enough change for me, I'm sorry to say. I decided I'd upgrade to the 16g 3g as it was free, and I'll wait and hope the next version, is all I hope it will be. As for the 3.0 software, I have just tried to download it, but it's not even in itunes as yet. Will probably be available here around 16.00.

Nige


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I am tempted by the iphone but the new one is £40+ on contract free of charge, whereas the HTC touch HD is £30!


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Mark

Get the iPhone, trust me you'll not regret it, they are so versatile, and IMO there is nothing close to them.


----------



## rsnutters1 (Mar 19, 2009)

More evidence:

Quote:
You can refresh all you want but that won't make the 3.0 update for your iPhone appear any faster. In fact, you might want to give your trigger finger a rest for a few hours -- Engadget bud, Richard Lai, noted in a tweet that Apple's Singapore site says that the iPhone OS 3.0 update will release on the 18th while Apple India says the 17th, the date announced by Apple -- the difference presumably accounting for the 2.5-hour timezone offset between the two countries. That would peg an OS 3.0 release anytime between 1700 and 1930 in London or between noon and 2:30pm in New York. But don't let a little knowledge ruin your obsessive behavior, where's the fun in that?

Update: The theory is supported by reports that carrier 3 in Hong Kong sent a network-wide SMS notifying iPhone owners that OS 3.0 will be available on June 18th, 01:00 local time. That's 1pm on the 17th in New York, 6pm in London, and 1900 in central Europe.

[Via Pocket-Lint and Richard Lai]

Oh, and the fact that if you contact o2's help desk they will tell you 6pm release time too

Just be quick or the servers will collapse and that'll be like another hour of waiting


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

MarkH said:


> I am tempted by the iphone but the new one is £40+ on contract free of charge, whereas the HTC touch HD is £30!


it is sooo worth the £10 per month extra fella.

I sold my iPhone 2G to get a HTC Touch HD.

Sold the HTC within 24 hours to get an iPhone 3G - it just doesn't compare!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

MarkH said:


> I am tempted by the iphone but the new one is £40+ on contract free of charge, whereas the HTC touch HD is £30!


We had an HTC in work as a demo from Vodafone, crap phone, felt cheap and nasty and wasn't no where as easy/nice to use as my 3g iphone. Definately no competition for the iphone.

Clarke


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

You can get the Baby I phone here in China, comes with a removable back and battery plus a Nokia charger and all for 40-50 quid depending on how you haggle. Apple case Nokia guts win win. Maybe it's a fake ! Sorry for thread hijacking.


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

Now Downloading it... 10 miutes left.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Me too 

MAde me wait all day... *******s!


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

phone restarting holy crap i am sooooooooooooooooooooo excited


----------



## cocker92 (Mar 31, 2007)

i am new to the iphone, mines all jailbroken with tons of apps.

any chance some one can tell me firstly.....how to save evrything i have .
so if i dont like 3 i can go back to 2.2 until its jailbroken please

****er92


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

50 minutes still downloading.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

well it works and EVEN O2 have confirm picture smessaging is working

I am amazed lol


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

on its way down the pipes as I type


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

Epoch said:


> well it works and EVEN O2 have confirm picture smessaging is working
> 
> I am amazed lol


Likewise! Quite impressed that O2 have managed to sort out MMS without hassle.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

****er92 said:


> i am new to the iphone, mines all jailbroken with tons of apps.
> 
> any chance some one can tell me firstly.....how to save evrything i have .
> so if i dont like 3 i can go back to 2.2 until its jailbroken please
> ...


Use Google - plenty of info on how, when, where, etc.
If the baseband is untouched, then restoring an old 2.2.1 backup after Pwning it with a Custom 2.2.1 ipsw, then you'll be back in business.
iClarified.com and modmyiphone.com spring to mind.


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Installed. can't send mms yet though


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

mine is not working getting error message in itunes "we could not complete your itunes store request.the network connection timed out. make sure network settings are correct and your network connection is active, the try again.

oh and iphone is showing usb lead and itunes logo. no 02 logo in top left corner , what the ****, aaarrrrgggghhhhhh. :devil::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

mines the same ^^ 

Reminds me of when I got the 3G one and the activation servers went mad...


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

Same as mine, surely they knew this would happen!

grrr


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

i reckon they know now as ive been sitting on hold for tech help for 20 min so every 3g cust who has tried to upgrade is on the dog and bone to them


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

haha, man, this download is going slooooooooooow!!

got an hour left!!!


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

ianFRST i wouldnt worry cause once you have done the download the itunes servers are crippled so you will then be without a working phone anyway


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR im the same, my iphone can now only be used for emergency numbers lol lol lol lol lol lol lol blody phones. I just hope that i ain tlost all my ****e of there


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well ill let this download, and install it tomorrow  lol

i remember all this trouble last time, typical!!


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

ianfrst - scrap that we have lift off:thumb:


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

downloaded and working on mine, my wife's isn't connecting to itunes.. at least mines working!!! sent a MMS too


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Downloaded - but update server not available


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Snap, download took ages, and update server is not available!


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

Mines working now, just kept retrying


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

mines fialing to contact activation server  ruddy thing


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Don't worry guys, I updated my 3g shortly after 18.00. Then tried updating my partners 2g, just after 18.00. I too got all the "no connection/timed out jargon" but keep trying, all will be ok. 

Some nice new features, like the way the scroll feature works whilst typing, not tried MMS as yet, apparantly O2 send you a pic message when it's up and running.

Nige


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

woohoo patience is a virtue, please dont fk up now lol


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Working! It is incredibly sad being this excited over a phone update


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Mines working


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm seriously pissed off.

2.5 hours downloading the update and then I get a message saying it can't update because the activation server it unavailable....


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

mms not working


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm seriously pissed off.
> 
> 2.5 hours downloading the update and then I get a message saying it can't update because the activation server it unavailable....


Scrap that. Just started working :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

all sorted incl mms took 15 mins happy days.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

downloading at 2.2mb/s woo updating as i type


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Dam activation server unavailable!! I'll just keep trying!


----------



## luke2607 (Jun 6, 2009)

Same here


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

when it says "extracting" disconnect your internet it will still do it


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Mine works  Just keep trying the update button I tried mine for at least 20 mins continually and eventually it worked.

Clarke


----------



## luke2607 (Jun 6, 2009)

Done


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

been trying for the last three hours, working now


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Mine is saying "waiting for activation"

How long does this take?


----------



## Heritage-Wax (Mar 25, 2009)

Mines done  keep trying


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

will i just leave it connected or disconnect & try again


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Just sent my first iphone mms.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

will i need to be connected to itunes for activation?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm still waiting for my MMS activation... my phone is on a business contract so it should be sorted by o2 apparently.


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm still waiting for my MMS activation... my phone is on a business contract so it should be sorted by o2 apparently.


or do you have to send a text like payg customers i must have used my monthley allowance up on messages al ready and love the landscape keyboard its like having a new phone


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

It clearly says on the o2 website that business customers will be sorted out automatically by them, no need to send a txt.

But I did and it's now working. :thumb:


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I could not do it last night as i kept getting an activation error so will attempt later on today!! Guessing the site was getting hit quite hard last night!! :lol:


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> It clearly says on the o2 website that business customers will be sorted out automatically by them, no need to send a txt.
> 
> But I did and it's now working. :thumb:


nice one:thumb:


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Bugger it I think I will have to get one, when people post up about being excited over getting a software upgrade for their phone, I think I am missing out on something


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Im updating my iphone (origional 2g?) right now. Just in time for tomorrows gift to myself to arrive- 3Gs.


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

MarkH said:


> Bugger it I think I will have to get one, when people post up about being excited over getting a software upgrade for their phone, I think I am missing out on something


yes you are my friend yes you are i dont think i could ever have a phone with............dare i say it............BUTTONS ever again


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

oddly since update my palringo or lets golf dont seem to want to work


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Same here [email protected] - i'm guessing they're not OS3.0 compatible, as Skype throws up an incompatible OS error! :lol:

There'll be updates released ASAP i'd imagine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

hope so as lets golf was first thing i paid for lol


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> oddly since update my palringo or lets golf dont seem to want to work


none of my apps worked so uninstalled them and put them all back on and its all fine now


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

phoned o2 at 8am this morning to get my new version 32gb iphone as I was due an upgrade anyway - was on hold until 9am! Just put it on speakerphone and got on with some work...

Looking forward to it tho! :thumb:


----------



## timthetinyhorse (May 25, 2009)

my parlingo wont work either, to be honest im not that amazed by the update after all the hype


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Does it not do what was promised? Seems the 3.0 upgrade I got is exactly what was described by Apple on their website and in the WWDC keynote.

Of course I'd have liked to see other things but it delivers what they promised.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

timthetinyhorse said:


> my parlingo wont work either, to be honest im not that amazed by the update after all the hype


Uninstall, reinstall and login, works again for me, well would if i hadnt forgot my username and pass :wall:


----------



## Scorpio (May 29, 2006)

Is anyone else having problems with 3.0?

I am due to get a 3Gs soon, but notice on the Apple forums that wifi isn’t working too well - dropping out and not re connecting after being in standby or sleep. Seems it’s the latest software at fault, but wondering if the 3Gs will be the same or Apple will release any ‘quick fix’ updates for the 3G too.

How’s everyone else’s 3.0 going?


----------



## Heritage-Wax (Mar 25, 2009)

Mine's not too great. i've noticed when wanting to use the phone there is no signal but I know for a fact i'm in a large town and there is so turn off / on and bang-full signal.

Also, now the response is very slow. e.g. press the speach bubble for messages, and press a contact to text them and it takes ages for the keypad to display on screen after pressing in the text box - about 4-5 seconds or so. Also i've noticed no improvement on battery life at all. -that reminds me. every now and again my iphone battery bar stays at fully charged until the phone switches itself off for having no battery -no 20% or 10% warnings either. this has always happened though.

how is everyone elses battery life? I charge mine every day without fail as it is 10% remaining when going to bed at night. I have always cycled it properly too.

Tom


----------

